# Just How Bad Is ISDN Internet Service?



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm trying to find a place in the country, but have to have internet service to work. I'm finding that a lot of them only have ISDN service. I know it's infernally slow compared to what I'm used to (cable internet at 11 mbps!), but what other downsides are there?

Does it have a bandwidth limit per month like satellite? Is it a steady connection as opposed to lots of dropped service like satellite? Can I set up a network on it? I have three computers to hook up and usually have two on the internet at any given time. Does it require a dedicated phone line, with a separate phone line for calls?

Any other info you can give me that I haven't thought to ask would be much appreciated. I plan to talk to a provider Monday, but any help in the meantime would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Actually, ISDN is terrific service if you aren't a power downloader. I had ISDN at one time and found it to have the most snappy response to web pages I've ever had (better than cable and better than DSL), but it's only 128K bidirectional. What I mean by "snappy response" is that I started seeing the web pages almost immediately after clicking on the link.

An ISDN phone line is actually two phone lines that are 64K each. They even have two different phone numbers. If you wish, you may use one line for data while you are talking on the other, or carry on two different telephone conversations to two different numbers at the same time.

In technical terms, ISDN service is 1/12th if a T1 line. T1 is conceptually divided into 24 data transmission lines that carry 64K each. With ISDN you get two of those 24 lines.

ISDN requires special phone gear. Telephones, fax machines, and modems made for standard analog phone lines don't work with ISDN service.

The problems with ISDN are that you are limited to 128K data speed and that ISDN is sometimes measured service (if you use more than a certain amount you may get charged an hourly rate). Check with your provider to verify whether the ISDN service they offer is measured.

ISDN is digital service. That's a different animal from analog service in terms of modem delay. I've had people tell me that digital service seems about twice as fast as analog service of the same bandwidth, but you can take that advice with as many grains of salt as you wish.

In summary, I enjoyed having ISDN service. I went with cable when I had the chance, but I missed the snappy response to web pages I had with ISDN.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Nevada. Another question that raises...I'm getting ready to start using a digital dictation machine to get work on, and they say that some digital phones will work and some won't. Is there any criteria I could check on to make sure it would work before I go to all the trouble and expense to install ISDN, or do I just have to take my chances? I've tried to get specifics out of the new job that is supplying the digital machine, but have gotten absolutely nowhere with them. :shrug:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I think all you can really do is wait until you get the dictation machine and find out what phones are recommended for that model. I'm thinking there's no magic phone required, but you probably need one with a data port.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, thanks a lot Nevada!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I am surprised you can still find ISDN. ISDN however is not an ISP, ISDN is more phone service than internet service. Unless its bundled with an ISP, your not going to connect to the internet with ISDN. ISDN is an older data service consisting of 2 64kb channels and 1 9.6kb data channel. You can bond the two 64 into 1 128 with a 9.6kb control channel. 128KB is close to DSL speed so its not bad for the email/web surfer but is way slow for power users. If you can get ISDN service I would be surprised they dont also have DSL.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, it's a bundled service, phone and internet. I plan to talk to them on Monday, but according to their website they don't have DSL. Thanks for your input though, Gary. This helps in knowing what to ask them, I have a long list, lol.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

One note, If there are bundling phone and internet then you end up with 1 channel for phone and one for internet at 56kb. Again very slow for anything more than email and basic web browsing.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

It sounds worse by the minute, lol. Don't tell me any more! Just kidding. Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> It sounds worse by the minute, lol. Don't tell me any more! Just kidding. Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


It depends on the service. I got mine through Qwest near Phoenix and it was dual channel Internet service.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> One note, If there are bundling phone and Internet then you end up with 1 channel for phone and one for Internet at 56kb. Again very slow for anything more than email and basic web browsing.


 I am bundled with a 3 in one package that Not only do I get nice high speed internet, just over 3,000 Kbps, But I have My Cable sent to me Over the DSL lines as well.
And have phone service in that same bundle and talk on the phone surf and the net and watch TV all at the same time and my speed hardly ever drops.
I just tested my speed and was download speed of 3124 Upload at 717, while I was using the phone and of course my cable box is sending a fast high speed video signal through a Ethernet line to the cable box as my TV never broke up once.
I LIKE this Technology that my independent cooperative phone company is doing State of the Art in Technology even though it serves very small towns around me one at 600, another one at 750 and one at 1,000 so this is a very small telephone company that is doing Great things in my area.
And all of that for 112 a month to that is with 100 Digital cable channels~!
this is called IPTV


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

There is a big differance between DSL and ISDN. ISDN is a digital service, DSL is a transport layer for data. ISDN is 128KB max. DSL has not max speed defined.
The way your DSL bundles phone is VERY different as to how ISDN bundles phones.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Arabian Knight, I looked it up and it sounds pretty cool, but it doesn't sound the same as the ISDN. I'm getting so anxious, lol, I really want this to work out. I found a place in the country I love, but have to work this internet thing out or I can't take it. Hopefully, in about 12 more hours I'll know. Thanks everyone!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes it is cool, I have had this only for a few months as I had satellite Dish before but this way the monies stay here in my area too.
No this is different then what you asked about, but I am surprised that nothing other then a different modem was needed and the cable box but my old phone line was not even touched, just a splitter put in for DSL but nothing else added to one phone line, that is so neat. And the picture is just as clear as the satellite picture was.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Just wanted to post an update. I worried for nothing, I found a place that provides DSL internet service for this place, woo hoo! So I am now officially about to change from a city girl wannabe to a bona fide homesteader, lol. Five acres out in the country and a work-at-home job with flexible hours to work around the critter and garden tending. I can hardly wait. 

Thanks for your help everyone, you guys are great!


----------

